# Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **new pic 4/27!!!**



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Yesterday morning, we went out to find a gorgeous colt with Dixie!!!! :wahoo: :wahoo: We didn't even know she was bred; when we got her 2 1/2 yrs ago, she had never been bred (she was 7) and when ever we put her is with the stallion, she would never accept him (or so we thought!! LOL). He is the CUTEST colt!!!!   
(P.S.- 2 wks ago, we got a really nice camera, but it just stopped working, so we had to send it back, and are waiting for a another one to be mailed, so these are cell phone pic.... :hair: )

He's still figuring out that is tongue goes in his mouth!!! :slapfloor: 









Dixie and Him









ADORABLE!!!









And I forgot to say, we are keeping him!!!!! :stars: :stars: :leap: :clap: :leap: :stars: :wahoo: He's out of some really nice lines too!!! :greengrin:

Thanks for letting me share!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

wow thats great! you get the nice results without all the waiting NICE

he is a cutie. congrats


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

Awwwwww! He is so handsome! So do you know who the daddy is? He looks SO much like Dixie 

Gosh. I wish I could rationalize the feed/medical/maintenance bills of a horse... I love them. Maybe in a few years..


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

He is soo cute!!!!!! Love him  Congrats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***



OhCee said:


> Awwwwww!
> Gosh. I wish I could rationalize the feed/medical/maintenance bills of a horse... I love them. Maybe in a few years..


 I have horses and goats, I have to say the horses cost a LOT less then the goats do, but I am not giving either up.

He is adorable, and Dixie, :drool: WOW she is beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

Beautiful.... :thumb:  :horse:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

What a nice surprise!!! When my dad's Halflinger mare gave birth to a surprise colt, my son (then 5) looked out into the pasture and said, "Hey! There's a deer out there with the horses! Wait a second! That's not a deer! It's a BABY!!"

Congratulations!
:stars: 
-Tina


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

Congrats absolutely fantastic, and super that you are keeping him! :stars: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

Congrats on such a cute surprise!! He is a flashy lil' boy!! :stars:

My sister had the same surprise yesterday morning....her mare had a little boy too!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

Congratulations! All the cuteness without all the wait! LOL


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

Awea...he's such a handsome little feller....I want one;-). I dont think our mares will be bred though. Congratulations on the new addition ;-).


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

awww he's adorable!  Congrats! You'll have to keep updating with growth pictures! I love watching foals as they grow.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

Beautiful! Congrats! I had a dun tobiano colt born on the 6th and then a black tovero filly born today. They are so much fun.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

Thanks everyone!!! 



OhCee said:


> So do you know who the daddy is?


Yes, His sire is our reg. Quarter Horse Stallion- He's a gorgeous golden color ( what they call it escapes me right now :doh: ) with a flaxen mane & tail too. I get pictures of him this summer.

I will be sure to keep you all updated with lots of pics as he grows!!! :dance:

Now for a name.... :scratch: any ideas? :shrug:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

Here are a two pics that were taken yesterday- 1 day shy of 1 wk old. :greengrin:










He loves to run!!!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **Pic heavy***

He's so hansom! =D I love your last two photos.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **new pic 4/27!!!**

Yes, stunningly handsome and 2nd pic oh so fun. :thumb: We're gonna have fun watching your colt grow up-thanks for sharing him with us! :greengrin:


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **new pic 4/27!!!**

OH, he is so beautiful! You must be so happy to have him and you didn't have to wait 11 months! Our last baby was born 5 years ago and his mom is 23 so no more babies for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **new pic 4/27!!!**

So adorable.... and he has alot of spirit.... :horse:


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **new pic 4/27!!!**

Very, very cute. You asked for name suggestions. I had a friend who bought a mare at an auction not knowing that she was pregnant. she named the colt...

Sir Prize :ROFL:

LOL I thought it was a cute twist on a name for a surprise foal. LOL.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Dixie Foaled with a gorgeous colt!!!! **new pic 4/27!!!**

Aw, what a handsome little guy! Are you going to geld him? Show him? Anything?


----------

